# Translations?



## Adept (Mar 30, 2005)

I've just started a traditional karate class, and much to my chagrin much of the instruction is in Japanese. Speaking not a word of Japanese, this is quite confusing. 

 Could some kind soul please post me a list of common japanese translations? How to count to ten would be extremely helpful.


----------



## bignick (Mar 30, 2005)

Ichi - 1
Ni - 2
San - 3
Shi - 4
Go - 5
Rokyu - 6
Shichi - 7 
Hachi - 8
Ku - 9
Ju - 10


----------



## Yeti (Mar 30, 2005)

Counting to 10 is actually kind of easy to remember...this is how I learned it along with how I was taught to pronounce each word...

ichi  (eech)
ni (knee)
san
shi (shee)
go
roku (rock)
shichi (sheech)
hachi (hawtch)
ku (coo)
ju

You can also check this site out... 
http://traditional-karate.com/students/terms.htm

It's a website for a Shorin-ryu school that I found when I was looking up similar info. It may not be exactly what you would hear, but it's a start.

Hope this helps.  Good luck with your studies.

-Mike

BTW..what style are you studying?


----------



## Adept (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeti said:
			
		

> BTW..what style are you studying?


 Shotokan.

 And thanks for the info, now I just have to see how much I can remember on monday!


----------



## JPH (Apr 1, 2005)

There are many fine books in print on the Shotokan system. If you have a martial arts book store in your area you should be able to find a volume with most of the terms and commands you need to learn. Otherwise a large book store chain should also have what you're looking for in the sports section of the store. Good luck!


----------



## Adept (Apr 1, 2005)

JPH said:
			
		

> If you have a martial arts book store in your area...


 Oh, if only. Anything but the most common and basic of martial arts books needs to be ordered in specially. Which usually takes a long, long time. I've been waiting for a book on small circle jujitsu for five months!


----------



## RRouuselot (Apr 2, 2005)

Adept said:
			
		

> Oh, if only. Anything but the most common and basic of martial arts books needs to be ordered in specially. Which usually takes a long, long time. I've been waiting for a book on small circle jujitsu for five months!


 Here is one of our Assoc. website that has Japanese MA Terms on it.
 Maybe it will help.

http://www.kushu.com/dict.htm


----------



## Adept (Apr 2, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Here is one of our Assoc. website that has Japanese MA Terms on it.
> Maybe it will help.
> 
> http://www.kushu.com/dict.htm


 
 Excellent. Read and bookmarked, thank you very much.


----------

